# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  الف مبروك فريق التشيبوندال الفوز في مسابقة البيــت بيتــك

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرحباً بكم جميعاً أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء منتدانا الجميل أبناء مصر

مر الوقت سريعاً في مسابقتنا 

البيــــت بيتــــك

و كم استمتعت بتفاعلكم الرائع و تواجدكم في المسابقة و بحق كل إختياراتكم كانت جميلة

و حقاً كل الفرق تميزت بذوق جميل و رقيق، ما شاء الله عندنا مواهب في ابناء مصر  :good: 

لكن يبقي دوماً فائز واحد فقط لكل مسابقة ...

 :hey:  فريق فاز بأعلي اصوات علي مستوي تصويتات الوحدات  :hey: 



فريقنا  الفائز في مسابقتنا هو 



فريق تشيبوندال 

الف الف مبروك فريق تشيبوندال فوزكم في البيت بيتك و يا رب يوفقكم و دوماً من تفوق لتفوق 

الف الف مبروك 



mai_momen

ندي الأيام

بنت شهريار

نتائجكم في التصويت كانت ممتازة الحقيقة  ::  و حصلتم علي أعلي نسبة  



الف مبروك مجدداً و كل مسابقة و انتم بخير 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

الف الف مبروك فريق التشبوندال 



و الف شكر لكم بجد كان تفاعلكم رائع و قوي و ما شاء الله عليكم عملتم دعاية الله ينور ههههههههههههه

انا حبيت اعمل مشاركة اهنئكم فيها غير المشاركة الرئيسية علشان المشاركة ديه من بوكي لأخواتها

دمتم بكل خير 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



مبروك الفوز لفريق التشييوندال








والشكر موصول للأخت بوكي على المسابقة الرائعة 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يابنانيت 
ياحفلاتك يابوكاية دخلت القاعة صدفة لقيت الموضوع انا نسيت المسابقة اصلا  :: 
مبروك ياماما بيروووووو :f2: 
مبروك ياميويااااااااااااااا :f2: 
مبروك يادودووووووووو :f2: 
الف مبروك لكم وعقبال كل مسابقة ..^_^
وشكراً لكِ يابوكاية عالمسابقة الجميلة اللي جمعتنا مع بعض وشكراً لكل الفرق  :f: 
كل مسابقة وانتن فائزات يابنات  :good: 
خالص حبي ومودتي.. :Girl (25):

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ايووووووووووووووووووووووووون
انا تصويتى ميروحش بلاش ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا نهاااااااااااااار فرحانة موت موت موت والله :y:  :y:  :y:  :y: 
مبروك يابيروووووووووو ::no1:: 
مبروك يا دودووووووو ::no1:: 
مبروك يا ميوووووووووو ::no1:: 
وبجد بوكى مواضيعك ومسابقاتك جميلة ومتميزة ربنا يوفقك يارب
 :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:  :good: 
عبير ودودو ومى ليا عندكم عزومة شوفوا هنعملها فين دى ::no1::  ::no1::

----------


## ندى الايام

لولولولولولوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا النتيجة ظهرت
ميرسى يا بوكى على التهنئة الجميلة وكل مسابقة وانتى طيبة
بجد والله فرحانه اننا كسبنا كان نفسى اوى علشان نعوض المسابقة اللى فاتت
وميرسى لكل اخواتنا واصحابنا اللى شاركو فى المسابقة
ودايما متجمعين على خير
وراجعة تانى اكيد علشان نرد على نفر نفر 
وشكرا كل اللى شجعنا

----------


## سوما

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



  
مبرررررررروووووووووك لفريق التشيبوندال.....
بنت شهريار....مى مؤمن....ندى الأيام..

وكل التحية والتقدير للباشمهندسة ريهام -بوكى بوكى- على تقديم وانجاح المسابقة بهذا الشكل..





...*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]

اخواتى العزيزات...

قمرات المنتدى الفائزات

[frame="7 70"]بنت شهريار :f: 
ندى الايام :f: 
مى مؤمن :f: [/frame]

الف مبروك الفوز المستحق  :f: 

وزى ماسبق وقلت
كان فعلا ..

ذوق عالى .. وتناسق فى الالوان

منزل أحلام بحق

 :: 

مبروك الفوز المستحق 

وزى مااتفقنا

منتظر المفتاح عشان اجى فى الويد اند انا والاولاد 
نقضى اليوم عندكوا



بس انا حاجز .......
















الحماااااااااااااااااااااام  :2: 



 :: 
خالص مودتى ... وارق تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الجميلات بنت شهريار....مى مؤمن....ندى الأيام..
مـــــــــــــــــــــــبروك 
وعقبال يارب مانبارك لكم على تصميم بيوتكم الحقيقه ونشارك فى مساعده ترتيب العش الهادى
شكراً بوكى على مجهودك وافكارك القيمه
تقبلوا تمنياتى الطيبه

----------


## أم أحمد

mai_momen

ندي الأيام

بنت شهريار

الف الف مبروك يا بنات
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك لفريق تشيبوندال



الف مبروك بنت شهريار

الف مبروك مى مؤمن

الف مبروك ندى الأيام

----------


## أنفـــــال

ألف  مبروك يا  جماعة  :: 
المسابقة كانت جميلة
و اختياراتكم كانت جميلة جدا ..
و بالتوفيق دوماً يا حبيباتي .. 
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

آنآننننننننننتششششششششششششششش

مبروك... ألف مبروك.... مليون مبروك.... ألف مليون مبروك...

----------


## Amira

**

*مبروك يا عبير .... بس لما اشوفك  هانتقم*

*مبروك يا دعاء ... آه ابقي فكريني أسمعك وانا بقول "الروكوكو" و اسمع منك "تشيبوندال" و نخلي ريهام الحكم بينا * 

*مبروك يا مي... وعقبال المرة الجاية بقي لما نخرجكم من دور الثمانية* 

*و اهم حاجة نشكركم عليها بصراحة إنكم رجعتم ناس كانت غايبة من زمان * 

*ألف ألف مبروك يا قمرات و ذوقكم في اختيار البيت كان شيك جدا بجد* 

**

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الف الف مبروك فريق التشبوندال 
> 
> 
> 
> و الف شكر لكم بجد كان تفاعلكم رائع و قوي و ما شاء الله عليكم عملتم دعاية الله ينور ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا حبيت اعمل مشاركة اهنئكم فيها غير المشاركة الرئيسية علشان المشاركة ديه من بوكي لأخواتها
> 
> دمتم بكل خير 
> ...


بررررررررررررررم
بررررررررررررررررررررم
نيرارارارااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 :Bicycle: 

نجاح بتفووووووووووووووووووووووووووق  ::mm:: 
 ناس زوق زوق زوق الصراحة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد بوكى مسابقة مميزة جدااااا كعادتك
وقضيت وقت ممتع وشيق جداااااااااااااااااا
وترحيبك وتهنئتك غاية فى الجمال والرقة
تسلم ايدك ياقمراية



> و الف شكر لكم بجد كان تفاعلكم رائع و قوي و ما شاء الله عليكم عملتم دعاية الله ينور ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا حبيت اعمل مشاركة اهنئكم فيها غير المشاركة الرئيسية علشان المشاركة ديه من بوكي لأخواتها


دا احنا تخصصصصصصصصصصص دعاية واعلان  :Cool: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استرى علينا بقى ياحبى وليكى عندىواحد فروت سلاط عند العروسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لكِ اختى الغالية 
فى انتظار مسابقتك الجديدة  :Lookaround2: 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...
> 
> 
> 
> مبروك الفوز لفريق التشييوندال
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ياهلا ياهلا 
هى دى الروح الرياضية  :: 

منوررررررررر يا ايمن
شكرا لتهنئتك الرقيقة
وعقبال ما نشترك فى المسابقة القادمة
واحنا اللى نفوز بردو  ::p: 
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## ندى الايام

> السلام عليكم ..
> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يابنانيت 
> ياحفلاتك يابوكاية دخلت القاعة صدفة لقيت الموضوع انا نسيت المسابقة اصلا 
> مبروك ياماما بيروووووو
> مبروك ياميويااااااااااااااا
> مبروك يادودووووووووو
> الف مبروك لكم وعقبال كل مسابقة ..^_^
> وشكراً لكِ يابوكاية عالمسابقة الجميلة اللي جمعتنا مع بعض وشكراً لكل الفرق 
> كل مسابقة وانتن فائزات يابنات 
> خالص حبي ومودتي..


وعليكم السلام
هلا زوزووووووووووووووووووووووووو
الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر
هى دى الروح الرياضية فعلااااااااااااااا
المسابقة الجاية لازم ترجعى للعصابة تانى اديكى شوفتى اللى يشترك فى فريق تانى بيحصل له ايه  ::xx:: 
تسلمى يا قمر لحضورك وتقبلى تحيااااااااتى وقبلااااااااتى :f2:  :Bye:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم ..
> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يابنانيت 
> ياحفلاتك يابوكاية دخلت القاعة صدفة لقيت الموضوع انا نسيت المسابقة اصلا 
> مبروك ياماما بيروووووو
> مبروك ياميويااااااااااااااا
> مبروك يادودووووووووو
> الف مبروك لكم وعقبال كل مسابقة ..^_^
> وشكراً لكِ يابوكاية عالمسابقة الجميلة اللي جمعتنا مع بعض وشكراً لكل الفرق 
> كل مسابقة وانتن فائزات يابنات 
> خالص حبي ومودتي..


ياهلاااااااااااااا بالروح الرياضية والمعدنية والحديدية  :3: 
ياويبكم ياويلكم بالفرق المنااااااااااااافسة
نسيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى يازوزو  :: 
علشان تحرمى تاكلى جلااااااااااااااس
وتلعبى من بقيت النااااااااااااس  :Bicycle: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لورداتك وتهنئتك الغالية ياغالية
عقبال المسابقة القادمة
واحنا بردو اللى نفوز  ::xx:: 

نورتيناااااااااااااااا  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايووووووووووووووووووووووووون
> انا تصويتى ميروحش بلاش ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> يا نهاااااااااااااار فرحانة موت موت موت والله
> مبروك يابيروووووووووو
> مبروك يا دودووووووو
> مبروك يا ميوووووووووو
> وبجد بوكى مواضيعك ومسابقاتك جميلة ومتميزة ربنا يوفقك يارب
> 
> عبير ودودو ومى ليا عندكم عزومة شوفوا هنعملها فين دى


طبعاااااااااااااااااااا 
هو اى تصوووووووووووووويت
دا احنا قعدنا تلات ايام نقول يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى  :Baby: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياحبيبتى يادودو ياللى صوتك راح من كتر التصويت ياحبيبتى
عموما ان شاء الله المسابقة الجاية
يكون الفريق مكون من 245 فرد 
ونتجمع يادوب على الاد ويكفونا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك الغالى حبيبتى
تحيااااااااااااااااااااتى  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...
> 
> 
> 
>   
> مبرررررررروووووووووك لفريق التشيبوندال.....
> بنت شهريار....مى مؤمن....ندى الأيام..
> 
> وكل التحية والتقدير للباشمهندسة ريهام -بوكى بوكى- على تقديم وانجاح المسابقة بهذا الشكل..
> ...


ياهلا ياهلا سوما الجميلة
كان نفسنا تتواجدى معانا اكثر واكثر
وان شاء الله مش تفوتك مسابقات خااااااااااااااااااالص
وتجربى اللى بيحصل بنفسسسسسسسسسسسسك بقى  :: 
شكرا لتهنئتك الغالية حبيبتى
تحياتى ومودتى  :f2:

----------


## ندى الايام

> ايووووووووووووووووووووووووون
> انا تصويتى ميروحش بلاش ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> يا نهاااااااااااااار فرحانة موت موت موت والله
> مبروك يابيروووووووووو
> مبروك يا دودووووووو
> مبروك يا ميوووووووووو
> وبجد بوكى مواضيعك ومسابقاتك جميلة ومتميزة ربنا يوفقك يارب
> 
> عبير ودودو ومى ليا عندكم عزومة شوفوا هنعملها فين دى


 :good:  دودوووووووووووووووووو :good: 
دودو الراعى الرسمى لفريق التشيبوندال :y: 
الله يبارك فيكى يا دودو وانتى بصراحة من الناس اللى قلبها وجعها فى التصويت
نردهالك فى المسابقات يا دودو ومبروك علينا كلنا  ::no1:: 
والعزومة عندنا فى بيتنا لا تكلكى 
شكرا لحضورك وتشجيعك للفريق 
تقبلى تحياتى وقبلاتى   :Kiss2:

----------


## ندى الايام

> [frame="2 70"]
> 
> اخواتى العزيزات...
> 
> قمرات المنتدى الفائزات
> 
> [frame="7 70"]بنت شهريار
> ندى الايام
> مى مؤمن[/frame]
> ...


هلااااااااااااااااااااااا بأخونا العزيز وشاعرنا الكبير  :f2: 
الله يبارك فيك يا فندم والحمد لله انى منزل الاحلام عجبك
والمفتاح تحت امرك وفى انتظاركم فى الويك اند 
وابقى اعملنا حاجة حلوه بقى بالمناسبة السعيدة دى  :hey: 
ومتقلقش الحمام محجوز كلنا هنصيف فيه الصيف ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشكرا لحضورك ومنورنا دائما بمشاركاتك الجميلة 
تحياتى لك وللاسرة الكريمة

----------


## ندى الايام

> السلام عليكم
> الجميلات بنت شهريار....مى مؤمن....ندى الأيام..
> مـــــــــــــــــــــــبروك 
> وعقبال يارب مانبارك لكم على تصميم بيوتكم الحقيقه ونشارك فى مساعده ترتيب العش الهادى
> شكراً بوكى على مجهودك وافكارك القيمه
> تقبلوا تمنياتى الطيبه


اهلا اهلا بست الكل   :f2: 
الله يبارك فى حضرتك وميرسى لدعوتك الجميلة
وعقبال ما تفرحى ببنوتاتك ان شاء الله
شكرا لحضورك الكريم وتقبلى تحياتى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

يا نهار مش فايييييت 


صدددددددددددددمة


صددددددددددمة

كبيرررررررررررررررررررررة أوووووووووووووووووووووووى


إزااااااااااااااااااااااى ده يحصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل ؟


حد يفهمنى يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس !!

كانت ايدى اتقطعت قبل ما أصوت هنا  :: 

ياريتنى ما قولت يالهوووووووووووووووووى  :4: 

بقى بأيدى ديه أدى صوت لعصابة حمادة وتوتو ( إلا نفر ) 


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالا


مش مصدق عينى 


يالهوووووووى 

كل ده يحصل وانا مش واخد بالى 


أنا ايه اللى دخلنى صوت فى ليلتها بس ههههههه

على فكرة أنا شوفت تصويت قولت ادخل اصوت وخلاص وماكنتش اعرف هو فيه ايه ولا بيحصل ايه  :1: 

يا شماتة بنت شهريار فيا 

يلا مش مهم مش مهم 

الروح الرياضية لازم تأخد دورها برده فى تعليقى هنا  :1: 

الف مبرووووووووووووووك يا عصابة ( بنت شهريار - مى - ندى )

وحظكم إنى ماكنتش مشترك أصلا  :3: 

يلا إن شاء الله كأس البطولة يضيع منكم هع هع هع هع  :4:  

بجد ألف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووووووك لأن موضوع التصويت كان فيه شوية صور وتصميمات وتحف جامدة جدا <<<< بس اللى كان عاجبنى جداً الباب اللى صوت عليه <<< يارب ما يكونش بتاع العصابة ولا هى اللى منزلاه  :1: 


وألف شكر للأخت بوكى بوكى على التنظيم



بس كان ليا عتب صغير عليكى !!





















إزاى ايدك طوعتك وكسبتى العصابة المفترية ديه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :1: 


ذنب أعضاء المنتدى فى رقبتك بقى  :4: 


بأمانة مجهود رائع ووفقكم الله جميعا إن شاء الله وإلى الأمام دائما وفى إنتظار المسابقات القادمة .. وياريت يبقى حد يرنلى كده لما تنزل مسابقة عشان أبقى واخد بالى  :1: 


والف مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا بنت شهريار 

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا مى يا زميلة الرحلة البرمجية

والف مبروووووووووووووووووك يا ندى 


وأحسن يا زهراء خسرتى شمتان فيكى ( لوجو مطلع لسانه )  :4: 


أتمنى لكم دوام التقدم إن شاء الله

----------


## مي مؤمن

> mai_momen
> 
> ندي الأيام
> 
> بنت شهريار
> 
> الف الف مبروك يا بنات


الله يبارك فيكي يا أم احمد 
ونورتينا ويارب نتجمع كدة في مسابقات الي جيه
مرسي يا بوكي على مسابقة الجميله وعلى الروح الحلوة دي
تحياتي لك

----------


## زهــــراء

> وأحسن يا زهراء خسرتى شمتان فيكى ( لوجو مطلع لسانه )


ههههههههههههههههه حأبقى اردهالك من ارض الوطن هنااااااك من قاعتي وعلى ممتلكاتي  :: 
ماشي ياأهلاوي ان ما وريتك ماأبقاش بنت بنت شهريار  :: 

منورين يابنانيت معليش بقى فاصل اعلاني شايفين هو اللي استفزني  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

> الف الف مبروك لفريق تشيبوندال
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك بنت شهريار
> 
> الف مبروك مى مؤمن
> 
> الف مبروك ندى الأيام


أختي الجميله قلب مصر
مرسي حبيبتي على تهنئك الجميله
والروووووح الرياضيه دي
وبجد احنا فعلا كلنا فزنا لان المسابقه كانت روحها جميله جدا ربنا يديم المحبه
تسلمي يا قمر
تحياتي لك

----------


## مي مؤمن

> ألف  مبروك يا  جماعة 
> المسابقة كانت جميلة
> و اختياراتكم كانت جميلة جدا ..
> و بالتوفيق دوماً يا حبيباتي ..


أنفال حبيبتي 
الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر 
مرسي على مرورك الجميل وتعليقك الرقيق 
تحياتي لك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ههههههههههههههههه حأبقى اردهالك من ارض الوطن هنااااااك من قاعتي وعلى ممتلكاتي 
> ماشي ياأهلاوي ان ما وريتك ماأبقاش بنت بنت شهريار 
> 
> منورين يابنانيت معليش بقى فاصل اعلاني شايفين هو اللي استفزني


خلاص بقى إتهزمتى واللى كان كان 

وشمتان فيكى جدا جدا 

ال تردهالى ال 

ده ولا حتى شهريار نفسه يعرف يعملها :P  ::p: 


اتركى مساحة بقى للفايزين يفرحوا شوية  ::p: 


شيلى السواد والحقد الطبقى والإجتماعى والفسيولوجى والجيولوجى اللى طلع هنا ده  ::p: 


وبكل روح رياضية قوليلهم مبروووووووووك >>>>> على عينى والله وانا بقولها  :4: 

بس هنعمل ايه بقى هما اللى فازوا ولازم نقولهالهم  :: 

ومش تقلقى البطولة الجاية إن شاء الله هدخل وأوريكى المنافسة على أصولها  :: 

يلا ربنا يوفقكم جميعاً إن شاء الله  :y:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [frame="2 70"]
> 
> اخواتى العزيزات...
> 
> قمرات المنتدى الفائزات
> 
> [frame="7 70"]بنت شهريار
> ندى الايام
> مى مؤمن[/frame]
> ...


ياويلكم ياويلكم بشاعرنا الهماااااااااااااااام  :l: 
دا المفتاح  تحت امررررررررررررك يافندم
هتقرب من الليفنح مش هيحصل كووووووويس  ::xx:: 
انا من ساعة ما اختارناة وانا عاملة عقد احتكار هناك
وندى حاجزة الحمام هتصيف فيه بس هنحاول نقنعها تسيبهولك فى الويك اند
اما مى هانم فاهى محتلة المطبخ
حالفة لتنافس حضرتك 

منتظرينك فى الويك اند والمفتاح هتلاقية تحت المشاية اللى قدام الباب هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسعدنا مرورك الجميل اخى الغالى
منتظرينك المسابقة القادمة وتكون معانا ان شاء الله
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم
> الجميلات بنت شهريار....مى مؤمن....ندى الأيام..
> مـــــــــــــــــــــــبروك 
> وعقبال يارب مانبارك لكم على تصميم بيوتكم الحقيقه ونشارك فى مساعده ترتيب العش الهادى
> شكراً بوكى على مجهودك وافكارك القيمه
> تقبلوا تمنياتى الطيبه


ياهلا ياهلا بالغالية ام البنات
نورتينا بمشاركتك معانا فى المسابقة
وتهنئتك الغالية
اول حد يقولنا مبروك واحس انها من قلبة
مش زى الناس الوحشيييييييييييييييييييين  ::p: 
خليهم متغاظيين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى
تحياتى وتقديرى  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> mai_momen
> 
> ندي الأيام
> 
> بنت شهريار
> 
> الف الف مبروك يا بنات


ياهلااااااااا ام احمد الغالية
شكرا لمرورك وتهنئتك الجميلة حبيبتى
والف شكر لمجهودك الدائم انتى وبوكى
تحياتى ومودتى 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الف الف مبروك لفريق تشيبوندال
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك بنت شهريار
> 
> الف مبروك مى مؤمن
> 
> الف مبروك ندى الأيام


اختى الغالية قلب مصر
الاجمل هو تواجدك معنا
ومشاركتك الدائمة لنا كل المناسبات
شكرا لمرورك الغالى حبيبتى
تحياتى ومودتى 
 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> اول حد يقولنا مبروك واحس انها من قلبة
> مش زى الناس الوحشيييييييييييييييييييين 
> خليهم متغاظيين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حظك لسة شايفها  :: 

ماشى ماشى 

إما خليتكوا تعيطوا على الكأس ده بعد ما اسرقه ما بقاش انا اهلاوى  ::p: 

من حقك تفرح ياعم  :1:

----------

